# I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan...



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

Base SEL, White over Beige.
Gonna go pick her up on Saturday, hopefully BEFORE the baby comes








Looks like I'll be hanging out with you guys a whole lot more (figuratively speaking of course).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*

The base SEL is a good package (engine upgrade, leather). All that I needed.
OEM gps and dvd would have looked nice, but for the money I saved, I can live with a few dangling wires.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*

Best of luck with it Rob, we are very happy with ours, no issues with it at all.

Paul


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (linus69)*

Congratulations! 
I wanted the SEL, but could not afford the payment, 

i have had the Routan for over 10 months, and in retrospect, i have the fewest complaints on the Routan Vs my other cars...
Except for the 01' Ford Escape, which didnt give me a problem untill it turned 4 years old, then it fell apart hahaha


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (ben55124)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ben55124* »_The base SEL is a good package (engine upgrade, leather). All that I needed.
OEM gps and dvd would have looked nice, but for the money I saved, I can live with a few dangling wires.


Truth and exactly how we feel. 
The way technology is going these days I imagine my kids will be watching _Phineas and Ferb _on their iPod touches in a few months, and the usual OEM Nav renditions are a couple of generations behind the windshield-mounted options (which also have the added benefit of being portable).
We couldn't justify the added expense.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (redzone98)*

We should have a Routan Owners GTG


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*

In Central NJ ??? How You Dooin' [Used to live there - gets a bad rap like a lot of places do].
Best of luck with the SEL - we love ours.
Hope Youse have a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.








And for all you Canadian Routan owners, Merry Christmas, eh!











_Modified by cscsc at 7:22 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_
And for all you Canadian Routan owners, Merry Christmas, eh!










Thanks for the translation








To the OP -- Enjoy the Routan. I have enjoyed this car immensely in the short time we've had it, but the dealership seems to be having some trouble adapting... Hopefully that will be resolved in the New Year. 
All the best fellow(ette) Routers.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*

Well, we did a last-minute switch at the dealer. They had a white over beige cloth SE with all the bells and whistles for $2,000 more than the base SEL I had selected earlier. When we saw the vehicle on the showroom floor, my wife and I agreed this was probably the better choice feature-wise.
Same rebates of $8,200 off MSRP, so my out-the-door price for the fully loaded SE was $27,300 after dealership agreed to swallow the doc fees.
The car we got has:
RSE 
Auto-start
Sunroof
Power sliding doors
Power tailgate
Bluetooth
Heated front seats
Engine block heater








My wife LOVES it, so everybody is happy...I'll post pics soon...


----------



## makko327 (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats mang!!!!, I just got one too about 3 weeks ago . I got the sel with all the bells and whistles I love it and don't have any complain about anything.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_

I imagine my kids will be watching _Phineas and Ferb _on their iPod touches in a few months, 

Love P&F @!


----------



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (redzone98)*

Just drove home the new family fan van. 2009 Routan SE with RSE. wasn't going to buy a new van but the dealer wanted to get it off the lot so they could get in some 2010's. Drove home and left them with a check for 24,089.89








Pomegranate Red
Gobi Beige intererior
Remote start
heated seats
sunroof
engine block heater

Wife & Kids love it so far. Hopefully it stays that way for many many years!!!


_Modified by GSKI006 at 10:09 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (GSKI006)*

Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: I'm finally pulling the trigger on a leftover Routan... (GSKI006)*

nice, where did you end up getting that from in PA? I am working on a deal for a SEL with trim pack 3 for ~$23k + fees + TTL


----------

